# (cross?)compilazione pacchetti

## geps2

Sto pensando di passare ad una soluzione tipo mini-itx per il mio server casalingo, che utilizzo per mldonkey, terminatore OpenVPN, proxy squid e tor, e poche altre cose.

Sono ancora in fase di raccolta informazioni: oltre all'ovvia domanda "qualcuno ha qualche esperienza con Gentoo su questo hardware?", mi è venuto in mente che compilare su questa piattaforma potrebbe essere oneroso, e mi chiedevo come è possibile realizzare una sorta di cross-compilazione dei pacchetti di Portage: so che il kernel lo posso compilare su una macchina qualsiasi per poi spostarlo sulla macchina di destinazione (anche se non l'ho effettivamente mai fatto), e mi chiedevo come si potesse fare lo stesso anche per il software ordinario.

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Sun Nov 23, 2008 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

sicuro!

----------

## ckx3009

mi collego qui per una domanda che, secondo me, e' molto legata a questo:

e' possibile anche far compilare un pacchetto a piu' di un pc nella rete come se fosse una sorta di cluster?

----------

## Peach

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> mi collego qui per una domanda che, secondo me, e' molto legata a questo:
> 
> e' possibile anche far compilare un pacchetto a piu' di un pc nella rete come se fosse una sorta di cluster?

 

distcc fa questo

----------

## ckx3009

 *Peach wrote:*   

> distcc fa questo

 

cioe' permette, per esempio di far compilare firefox contemporaneamente dai processori di piu' di un pc, riducendo notevolmente i tempi di compilazione, e poi inviarlo a una delle macchine in rete?

esempio: 2 pc con intel centrino 2 (di 2 frequenze leggermente diverse: 1733 MHz e 1600 MHz) e un intel pentium 4 2 GHz possono lavorare insieme per compilare un pacchetto per, che ne so, un pentium 2?

edit: sto leggendo la guida, nel frattempo

re-edit: mi autorispondo: si!

----------

## djinnZ

si e no. Alcuni pacchetti come firefox maldigeriscono la compilazione parallela, quindi dipende da quello che i "nostri" devel hanno filtrato e da quello che hanno fatto i devel del pacchetto. In pratica non funziona dove più servirebbe ma è sempre tempo risparmiato.

----------

## oRDeX

LoL La legge di Murphy è sempre in agguato...

Comunque sia, in linea teorica visto che non e' sempre cosi`, distcc ti permette proprio di distribuire il materiale da compilare su una "rete" di macchine per poi raccogliere i file oggetto e mettere tutto insieme sull amacchina di partenza

----------

## geps2

 *Peach wrote:*   

> sicuro!

 

e come?

----------

## publiosulpicio

È vero che ci sono pacchetti che mal gradiscono la compilazione parallela, ma se ho due computer di cui uno decisamente più lento dell'altro, con distcc posso far compilare tutto a quello più veloce (basta non mettere localhost tra le macchine che compilano), senza preoccuparsi di nulla, è decisamente comodo! Tra l'altro se cerchi su internet trovi guide che ti permettono di usarlo anche con pc con altre distro invece di gentoo, io l'avevo fatto, con parziale successo, con una macchina ubuntu.

----------

## geps2

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> È vero che ci sono pacchetti che mal gradiscono la compilazione parallela, ma se ho due computer di cui uno decisamente più lento dell'altro, con distcc posso far compilare tutto a quello più veloce (basta non mettere localhost tra le macchine che compilano), senza preoccuparsi di nulla, è decisamente comodo! Tra l'altro se cerchi su internet trovi guide che ti permettono di usarlo anche con pc con altre distro invece di gentoo, io l'avevo fatto, con parziale successo, con una macchina ubuntu.

 

Quindi faccio tutto con distcc?

----------

## Peach

 *geps2 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   sicuro! 
> 
> e come?

 

nel link spiega tutto

----------

## geps2

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*    *Peach wrote:*   sicuro! 
> 
> e come? 
> 
> nel link spiega tutto

 

Scusa, non avevo visto assolutamente il link  :Razz: 

----------

